# Reportage France 2 sur Apple



## LaurentR (8 Septembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de regarder le reportage du JT de France 2 sur Apple. En dehors du fait qu'ils disent n'importe quoi sur le prix des iPhones comparés aux smartphones de Samsung, trois fois plus cher selon eux, le présentateur montre à un moment la prise qui permet de brancher son iPhone pour le recharger en prétendant que cet accessoire, si il n'est pas acheté chez Apple, ne fonctionnera pas. Qu'en es-t-il ? Je vois pourtant plein de cables de recharge à vendre sur Ebay. 

Ce qui m'agace, ce n'est pas qu'on critique Apple, mais que ça soit fait avec des arguments qui sont faux.


----------



## Madalvée (8 Septembre 2014)

J'ai vu aussi ce reportage et j'en ai été scandalisé, bien que gauchiste de base. J'ai laissé un commentaire sur le fil de news MacGé. Je compte sur nos rédacteurs pour démélr le vrai du faux, même si j'ai guère de doutes. Du contre oubli-reportage ?
Ils n'avaient rien sous la dent et pourtant ils en ont parlé.


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Septembre 2014)

J'ai déjà eu des chargeurs défectueux ou des cables usb qui refusaient de charger en usb mais jamais de message comme celui affiché dans le reportage (a moins qu'il ne soit que d'illustration) et effectivement n'importe quel chargeur usb dans les normes fonctionnera.

Ce que je trouve amusant surtout, c'est le ton du reportage qui montre Apple comme has been, (un has been avec 160 milliards $ de cash tout de même...) perdant dorénavant des parts de marché face à ses compétiteurs, ce qui est factuellement vrai mais en réalité, parce que le marché est devenu gigantesque et ultra grand public et que le low cost dans ce cas fait tjrs plus de volume...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Septembre 2014)

Je n'ai pas vu le reportage moi, mais j'avoue que vos commentaires ne me donnent de toute manière pas envie de le regarder... ^^"
Je suis aussi assez déçu de cette contre vérité contre Apple en général... Si tu achètes Apple, tu es forcément un mouton, tu es forcément riche, Apple n'innove plus, il copie tout, etc... Alors que la plupart de ces critiques, viennent d'adolescents n'ayant jamais essayé Apple, mais juste qui sont jaloux car ils ne peuvent en avoir... (Quoi que de nos jours, les parents payent tout j'ai l'impression... Je vois pleins de jeunes de 8 ans avec des iPhones...)


----------



## Tuncurry (8 Septembre 2014)

nono68200 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vu le reportage moi, mais j'avoue que vos commentaires ne me donnent de toute manière pas envie de le regarder... ^^"


c'était très court de toute façon et rien de très important...



nono68200 a dit:


> Je suis aussi assez déçu de cette contre vérité contre Apple en général... Si tu achètes Apple, tu es forcément un mouton, tu es forcément riche, Apple n'innove plus, il copie tout, etc...



Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai compris. le reportage disait que justement Apple innovait et que c'était cool mais que derriere on était bloqué dans l'écosysteme Apple et qu'on ne le savait pas toujours, ce qui est assez vrai et que pour nous garder dans son ecosysteme, Apple n'avait d'autre choix que d'innover encore et toujours. Et là encore ce n'est pas totalement faux.

Dans ce type de débat, si on veut etre équilibré, il faut aussi parler des avantages...


----------



## LaurentR (8 Septembre 2014)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai compris. le reportage disait que justement Apple innovait et que c'était cool mais que derriere on était bloqué dans l'écosysteme Apple et qu'on ne le savait pas toujours, ce qui est assez vrai et que pour nous garder dans son ecosysteme, Apple n'avait d'autre choix que d'innover encore et toujours. Et là encore ce n'est pas totalement faux.
> 
> Dans ce type de débat, si on veut etre équilibré, il faut aussi parler des avantages...



Les entreprises technologiques ne sont-elles pas toutes obligées d'innover si elles veulent rester dans la course ?


----------



## poildep (9 Septembre 2014)

LaurentR a dit:


> Ce qui m'agace, ce n'est pas qu'on critique Apple, mais que ça soit fait avec des arguments qui sont faux.


Réagissez ! 
Mais pas ici. 
http://forums.macg.co/reagissez-/


----------



## LaurentR (9 Septembre 2014)

poildep a dit:


> Réagissez !
> Mais pas ici.
> http://forums.macg.co/reagissez-/



C'est noté


----------



## Tuncurry (9 Septembre 2014)

LaurentR a dit:


> Les entreprises technologiques ne sont-elles pas toutes obligées d'innover si elles veulent rester dans la course ?



Si bien sûr, mais je pense que là ils distinguaient innovation de rupture (je crée de nouveaux usages ou un nvx marché) et innovation incrémentale (j'améliore mon produit, ex Samsung Note 2, Note 3 -->Note 4)


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Septembre 2014)

LaurentR a dit:


> le présentateur montre à un moment la prise qui permet de brancher son iPhone pour le recharger en prétendant que cet accessoire, si il n'est pas acheté chez Apple, ne fonctionnera pas.



C'est inquiétant à quel point ils doivent inventer des blocages. On peut utiliser presque n'importe quelle source de courant USB pour recharger les iPhones.


----------

